# Something in the water today? Member referrals thru the roof!



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2013)

Easily 90% of all new members today listed an existing member as a referral...this made my day!

While its very common for TUG to be spread by word of mouth, its highly unusual for such a large % of the orders in a day to be member referrals.

Kudos to all of you who steered others to TUG!  and itll earn you free membership extensions!


----------



## csxjohn (May 29, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> Easily 90% of all new members today listed an existing member as a referral...this made my day!
> 
> While its very common for TUG to be spread by word of mouth, its highly unusual for such a large % of the orders in a day to be member referrals.
> 
> Kudos to all of you who steered others to TUG!  and itll earn you free membership extensions!



I finally made some business cards to pass out while at my resort next week.  I put my member name on the card and and ask if you join to use my name as a referral.

I pass the word and write down the web address when I talk to people but I think the cards may actually bring people to the site and hopefully they'll join.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2013)

you will always get sent an email when someone joins and puts your name down!


----------

